
How do Go and Rust languages compare? (2015) - joseluisq
https://www.quora.com/How-do-Go-and-Rust-languages-compare?share=1
======
joseluisq
Why someone says: "Rust is everything Go should have been"

~~~
pawadu
A far _far_ better answer:

"Go and Rust are different languages with different goals."

~~~
zzzcpan
The answer is obsolete already, today Rust is trying to compete in the same
space as Go.

